#  Krankheiten >   Starke Schmerzen in Rippen und Oberbauch >

## Icebear

Hallo zusammen, 
nachdem ich auch heute bereits wieder einige Zeit bei google nach Möglichen Erklärungen zu meinem "Leiden" gesucht habe, bin ich auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und habe mich direkt angemeldet. ich habe die hoffnung dass man hier vielleicht gute Tips / Ratschläge für mich hat. 
Alles fing vor einem guten Jahr an.
Es begann mit stechenden Schmerzen die ich zuerst im bzw. unter dem rechten Rippenbogen wahr nahm. Diese strahlten dann sehr schmerzhaft in den gesamten Oberbauch sowie den Rücken aus und hielten sich so ca. 2 bis 3 Stunden. Eine Linderung war mit Schmerzmitteln nicht herbei zu führen. 
Nach ca. 8 Wochen, etlichen Untersuchungen und Behandlungsversuchen, waren die Schmerzen weg. Genau so plötzlich wie sie auch anfingen. Sie traten allerdings immer wieder und wieder auf und verschwanden auch jedes Mal nach einigen Wochen genauso plötzlich wieder. 
Anfang Dezember fingen die Beschwerden wieder an. Sie traten ca. 2 Stunden nach dem Essen im Oberbauch auf und hielten sich bis zu 8 Stunden. 
Im Januar wurde durch eine Gastroskopie eine Gastritis festgestellt. ich habe für einige Wochen Omeprazol (40mg pro Tag) verschrieben bekommen, die auch gut angeschlagen haben. Die Schmerzen waren danach für eine Weile komplett weg. Im März fingen dann die Beschwerden wieder an und ich bekam diesmal Omebeta (40mg pro Tag) für 4 Wochen verschrieben, da meine Ärztin vermutete, der Grund für die Schmerzen sei immer noch die Gastritis. Die Omebeta brachten aber keine besserung. Zudem sind die Schmerzen nicht vergleichbar mit denen, die ich bei der Gastritis hatte. 
Sie fingen während der Gastritis direkt im Oberbauch an, waren sehr heftig, und von Übelkeit, Erbrechen etc. begleitet. 
Jetzt ist es allerdings so, wie es im letzten Jahr anfing. Die schmerzen beginnen im/unter dem rechten Rippenbogen, treten ca. 5 stunden nach dem Essen auf, und strahlen von den Rippen in den Oberbauch und den Rücken aus. In den Rippen spüre ich dabei die ganze Zeit über ein Stechen, im Bauch fühlt es sich an wie ein Krampf der sich nicht wieder löst. Dauert leider auch trotz schmerzmitteln mehrere Stunden bis es sich bessert. Wirklich weg ist es dann aber erst einige Tage später bzw. wenn ich dann mal wieder ein paar Tage lang nichts gegessen habe, weil ich mich einfach nicht mehr traue. 
Meine Ärztin tappt total im Dunkeln und findet keine Ursache. Ich kann hier mal aufzählen was schon mehrmals bei mir getestet bzw. versucht wurde: 
Untersuchungen:
- Magenspiegelung mit Test auf Heliobacter (heliobacter Negativ)
- Mehrfach Blutuntersuchungen um Erkrankungen der Bauchspeicheldrüse etc. auszuschließen
- Urinproben
- Ultraschall
- Orthopädische Untersuchungen mit Röntgenbildern usw. 
Maßnahmen:
- Behandlung der Gastritis
- Bestrahlungen (Wärme, Saugnäpfe etc.)
- Krankengymnastik
- Rehagymnastik
- Manuelle Therapien 
Ich habe sicherlich noch einiges vergessen. Es war einfach sooo viel. Mit den Medikamenten die ich im einzelnen bekommen habe, will ich erst garnicht anfangen. Da habe ich den Überblick echt verloren.
Ich kann nur mit ziemlicher Gewissheit sagen, dass keins der Mittel geholfen und die Schmerzen gelindert hat. 
ich hoffe ich habe alles einigermaßen verständlich und nachvollziehbar geschrieben. Bin momentan total angeschlagen. Habe in den letzten 3,5 Monaten bereits über 30kg abgenommen, weil ich mich meist einfach nicht mehr traue noch was zu essen.
Nicht dass ich diese Abnahme nicht vertragen konnte, aber langsam ist es jetzt wirklich genug. 
Bin wirklich verzweifelt und mag schon garnicht mehr zum Arzt gehen, weil ich denke, dass mir sowieso niemand helfen kann. Zumindest konnten das 3 verschiedene Ärzte bisher nicht.  
Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand eine Ahnung was ich haben könnte, oder hat Tipps etc.?!
Wenn nicht, konnt ich mir wenigstens mal alles von der seele schreiben.  
Liebe Grüße,
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Tanja, 
wurde denn beim Ultraschall auch nach der Leber und den Nieren geschaut?
Hatte der Orthopäde irgendwas zu deinem Rücken gesagt? Was wurde bei der Physiotherapie genau gemacht (Rücken, Schultern etc.), ging es dir danach besser? 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Icebear

Hallo Christiane, 
ja beim Ultraschall wurde nach beidem geschaut.
Organisch war bei allen gemachten Untersuchungen bisher auch alles in ordnung.
Der Orthopäde sagte mir ebenfalls, dass lt. Röntgenbildern alles bei mir in Ordnung sei. Er vermutete dass die Schmerzen vom Rücken nach vorne ausstrahlen, woraufhin ich dann Bestrahlungen bekam. Mache seitdem auch regelmäßig sport (Fitneßstudio und Heimtrainer, sowie Wassergymnastik)
Bei der Physiotherapie wurde versucht die Rückenmuskulatur durch Krankengymnastik sowie Massagen zu lockern, bzw. die Blockaden zu lösen, die eindeutig vorhanden waren, aber offensichtlich nicht des Übels Lösung.
Besserung hat es mir leider alles nicht gebracht.  
LG,
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Tanja! 
Ich habe dein Posting noch mal gelesen. Du schreibst von stechenden Schmerzen zwischen den Rippen, die in den Bauch ausstrahlen. Das liest sich wie ein neurologisches Problem. Ist sichergestellt, daß mit Wirbeln und/oder Bandscheiben alles in Ordnung ist? Notfalls muß das mal ein Neurologe kontrollieren. Nur zur Anmerkung: Weichteile wie z.B. Bandscheiben und Bänder sind auf Röntgenbildern nicht sichtbar, da muß man im Verdachtsfall weiterführend untersuchen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## dreamchaser

Da du weiterhin Beschwerden hast, die sich bisher durch nichts erklären, sollte die Bildgebung weitergeführt werden.
Zunächst wurde Ultraschall gemacht, da man hier nichts gefunden hat wäre der nächste Schritt ein CT des Bereiches. Dann mit der Bildgebung Einbindung weitere Disziplinen wie Orthopäde oder Neurologe etc.

----------


## Icebear

Hallo nochmal, 
neurologisch wurde bei mir noch nichts abgeklärt. Auch ein CT hat meine Ärztin noch nicht vorgeschlagen. Leider hat sie sehr oft die selben Untersuchungen gemacht und mich immer irgendwie vertröstet und wieder nach Hause geschickt. 
Sollte ich mir einfach eine Überweisung für den Neurologen und auch noch mal den Orhopäden geben lassen, und "auf eigene Faust" da mal auflaufen? 
Was ich aber nicht verstehe. In wieweit kann denn die Nahrungsaufnahme hier bei den Schmerzen noch mit einwirken? Ich bilde mir das ja nichts ein, dass die Schmerzen im Rippen und Magenbereich nicht da sind, wenn ich nichts esse. 
Meine Ärztin hat mich übrigens zur Gastroenterologie geschickt für einen H2 Atemtest 
(Laktose) 
LG,
Tanja

----------


## Icebear

Ich nochmal, 
war heute nochmal bei der Ärztin. bekomme jetzt noch zusätzlich Bestrahlungen und Spritzen für den Rücken und habe Pantozol für 15 Tage bekommen.
Ich bin gespannt ob das alles was bringt

----------


## devilssword

Hallo, 
ich habe dein problem gelesen , habe danach gegoogelt und bin halt darauf gestossen ! 
Ich habe seit 3 Wochen das selbe problem, die schmerzen und Symptome passen wie die Faust aufs Auge. Jetzt wahr 2 Tage ruhe , gestern beim arzt gewesen Ultraschal und auch nichts gefunden. Letzte woche beim Notarzt gewesen , da habe ich auch schmerzmittel bekommen und hat auch nicht geholfen , Omeprazol habe ich auch bekommen bzw: nimm ich ja immernoch 1 am Tag ! 
Ich wollte dich eigentlich mal fragen ob bei dir schon rausgefunden wurde was das problem ist ?? 
Rauchst du ?
Trinkst du viel Milch/produkte ?  
MFG

----------


## tubaba

*Halllo Tanja, 
 die Schmerzen, die du beschrieben hast, sind mir sehr bekannt. Ich habe schon seit einigen Jahren solche ähnliche Scherzen- fühlt sich an wie Muskelkater bei mit (ich mache kein Sport und sonst auch keine Aktivitäten, die einen Muskelkater in der Form auslösen konnten. Meine Ärztin machte auch eine Ultraschallunteruschung bei mir und fand nichts. Daraufhin folgte eine Blutuntersuchung (groß & klein) und dabei bemerkte sie, dass die Specheldrüsenwerte etwas gestiegen waren, aber das sei  icht schlimm und weiter kein Grund für die Krämpfe , die ich hatte und immer noch habe. Die kommen sporadisch und meistens morgens beim Aufstehen.... ich habe das Gefühl, nicht richtig Durchatmene zu könne, weil allles so verkrampft ist. Nach einigen Minuten geht es dann wieder. Die Schmerzen strahlen sich zudem auch in den Rückenbereich aus, Schmerzen am Kreuz habe ich auch. Ich war nun schon seit längeren nicht beim Arzt deswegen, da ich schon länger nicht mehr darunter litt, aber jetzt wieder. eine Zeit lang, dachte ich, dass ich diese Krämpfe aufgrund meiner Schlafposition hätte- meine Hände und Oberarme befinden sich meist seitlich unter dem Bauch. Aber warum dann die Rückenschmerzen. 
Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn wir in Kontakt blieben und uns austauschen könnten. Ich will der Sache auf den Grund gehen zumal ich in letzter Zeit noch andere Beschwerden habe und verzweifelt bin und eigentlich auch einen richtig guten Arzt brauche.  
Lieben Gruß, Tubaba*

----------


## Marcelos

Hallo Icebear
Ich habe auch die selben Beschwerden nur auf Linke seite.
Mein Arzt schickt mich auch immer zu anderen Arzten da kommt auch nix raus nur das alles immer in Ordnung sei.Habe diese Beschwerden über nen Halbes Jahr es is sehr Nervig und Kotz zu Langsam an.Hatte ne Margenspieglung alles in Ordnung nu steht der Darm an am 18.9..
Habe auch Krankengynastik auf geschreiben bekommen aber Ereich den Typen net wegen nem Termin seid Monaten.Blutwerte sind auch normal die Organe auch.
Manchmal fühlt sich das so an das der Brustkorp plat gedrückt wird bei mir.
CT habe ich meinem Arzt gefragt da isser ause Hose gehüpft keine Ahnung warum.
Er hat mir Omeprazol 20 mg aufgeschrieben die wirken nicht.
Wen du was genaures weiß wäre es sehr nett wen du mir Schreiben würdes. 
MFG Marcelos

----------


## Winterdilli

_Hallo Icebear,
ich bin hier neu, wenn ich deine Geschichte so lese könnte ich das geschrieben haben. Wie geht es Dir hat sich bei Dir alles geklärt, Deine Zeilen sind ja schon etwas her. 
Bei mir hat man auch erst bei einer CD eine Schrumpfgallenblase gefunden, diese wurde vor drei Wochen operativ entfernt. Und siehe da man hat in meiner Bauchspeicheldrüse einen Stein gefunden und natürlich gleich entfernt. Ich gehe davon aus das das die höllen Schmerzen verursacht hat. Es wurden auch bei mir oft (beim Arzt und auch in der Notfallaufnahme) Blutproben entnommen und keine Entzündungswerte gefunden. Ich bin auf den Weg der Besserung durch die Entfernung des Stein´s habe ich jetzt noch an einer Bauchspeicldrüsenentzündung zu knappern, aber auch das geht vorbei. 
Viele liebe Grüße
Winterdili _

----------


## Schmerzpatient

Hallo, 
zu dem Thema Schmerzen Bereich Oberbauch, Rippenbogen, Blinddarm, Lendenwirbelsäule, Leiste, Oberschenkel, Beckenkamm und Rollhügel trochander major möchte ich folgendes beitragen: Neben all den fürchterlichen Erkrankungen die man sich ausmalt wenn man von derartigen Schmerzen befallen ist, und die auch beträchtliche Angst machen, könnte es sich um ein im relativ banales "Wohlstandssyndrom" handeln, ich bin selbst davon betroffen und mache eben Fortschritte in der Behandlung.  
Es begann mit ziehenden Schmerzen in der Leiste die schließlich in kurzen Wechseln abgelöst wurden von Schmerzen im Bereich des Blinddarm und ein mehr oder weniger ziehender bis stechender Schmerz im Bereich unterhalb des rechten Rippenbogen. Schließlich kamen Tage wo der Rücken im Übergangsbereich Lendenwirbelsäule/ Brustwirbelsäule schmerzte und schließlich wieder Momente wo der ganze rechte Rippenbogen schmerzte wie bei einer Intercostalneuralgie (ein Gefühl als ob mich ein Pferd getreten hätte).  
Nach langen Zögern der Gang zum Arzt, Ultraschall Leber, Nieren, Blase ohne Befund, kein Gallenstein etc. Nächster Gang zum Chirurg weil ich vor vielen Jahren bereits am Leistenbruch operiert war, kein tastbarer Befund alles o.B., der Chirurg mich zu einem speziellen Ultraschall geschickt und dort wurden erneute Hernien rechts und links festgestellt. Paar Tage später OP, diesmal mit doppelseitigen Netz nach neuesten Stand, alles schick Wunde heilt und die Schmerzen waren weg! 
Nun wieder Sport getrieben (Leistungsturnen), viel "Klappmesser" und sonstiges Bauchtraining. Kaum Zeit vergangen da geht die Sch... wieder los. Der Chirurg, kein Befund tastbar alles dicht an der Leiste aber er schickt mich mal für eine größere Anzahl Termine zur Krankengymnastik und wegen Verdacht auf degenerative Veränderung der Brustwirbelsäule zum MRT. Das MRT brachte keine Befund außer minimale degenarative Veränderung an einem Wirbel.  
Nach nun 8 Physioterminen keine Besserung - eher schlechter, die Therapeutin riet mir aber von Bauchmuskeltraining speziell die "Klappmesser" ab. Nun nach der letzten Behandlung kam der Geistesblitz, es könnte sich um das sogenannte Iliopsoas-Syndrom handeln und als ich darüber googelte zeigte sich, dass meine Symptome nahezu 100% deckungsgleich sind mit Beschwerden beim Iliopsoas oder Psoas-Syndrom, wandernder Schmerz etc. Nun wo ich speziell daraufhin Übungen mache hat sich innerhalb weniger Tage die Situation deutlich verbessert und ich hoffe auf vollständige Genesung nachdem ich nun schon ein paar Jahre mit dem Sch... herumtue. 
Der musculus iliopsoas in Verbindung mit dem psoas major und minor ist ein tief liegender und sehr kräftiger Rumpfbeugemuskel der das Becken mit der Wirbelsäule verbindet und der es schafft, fast ohne Bauchmuskulatur (m. rectus abdominalis etc.) den Rumpf zu beugen. Die Muskeln setzten am Oberschenkelkopf bzw. am inneren Becken (Kamm) an und ziehen durch die Leiste hoch zur Lendenwirbelsäule. Ist dieser Muskel auf Grund von Fehlhaltungen (Stichwort Computerbenutzung, Autofahren etc.) verkürzt oder die Gegenspieler dieser Muskeln sind aus Grund XY unterentwickelt oder degeneriert dann kann das die beschriebenen Probleme bereiten. Ebenfalls können die Sehnenansätze, Sehnenscheiden oder Faszien dieser Muskeln die Schmerzen verursachen. 
Es gibt da diverse Dehnübungen (googeln oder youtube schauen) und wenn man den Physiotherapeuten direkt darauf anspricht hat der auch viele gute Ideen. Da es scheinbar sehr viele Betroffene von diesem lästigen Phenomen gibt, hoffe ich ein bischen geholfen zu haben :-)

----------

